# Thirsty people on Social Media



## Monika H. (Aug 9, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!
Nowadays, we live almost half of our day on the various social media such as Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc.
Something that in our stay on those platforms everyone of us has ran into at least once, is this.




A young cute girl posts a pic, and someone feels the need to let know how thirsty they are.

Although it should be common sense that the social norms and etiquette that apply in real life should dictate our conduct on the Internet, especially on social media in which we have our names and faces, it's sadly common knowledge that most people think of it as a _terra franca _in which words and cringe behavior have no consequences.
Thirsty people almost invariably shows up in the comment section of the pics of young girls and women, and apparently have no shame or awareness of how idiotic they make themselves to be.






Uuuh... thanks for letting us know about your smothering fetish, pal.




Uhmmm...

And although such a behavior could be a bit more understandable (but not justifiable) in hormone-addled young men, there are seniors who should honestly know better than writing stuff like this, no matter how titillating is the pic.



And not even the ladies are immune from thirst




This kind of people is already being made fun of in length and breadth of the Internet, especially reddit, so why don't we have a good laughs about them here on the Farms?
Share your content.

Reddit board
https://www.reddit.com/r/cringepics/comments/2i26p6/thirsty_guys/
https://www.reddit.com/r/PurplePill.../thirstyhorny_guys_dedicating_their_youth_to/
https://www.reddit.com/r/seduction/...ld_that_guys_in_the_us_are_super_thirsty_and/

Epic incel/thirsty guys crossover
https://www.reddit.com/r/Braincels/comments/86i1yf/i_hate_those_cunts_who_always_makes_fun_of/


----------



## Ravenor (Aug 9, 2018)

I can see this thread going places, I am always amazed at just how fucking moronic some people can be about this kind of stuff on social media.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 9, 2018)

The guy in the first pic was _literally _thirsty for pussy tea. Gross.

There are plenty of good Indian examples in the designated shitting thread, but I'm an equal-opportunity mocker, and am looking forward to what people bring to this, since I don't bother with FB anymore and only go on Twitter to fuck with people. 

I'm sure the caps in the thread will be filled with "male feminists".


----------



## Ravenor (Aug 9, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> There are plenty of good Indian examples in the designated shitting thread, but I'm an equal-opportunity mocker, and am looking forward to what people bring to this, since I don't bother with FB anymore and only go on Twitter to fuck with people.



Isn't it strange that one of the best comments I have ever read from Tumblr is about Indian Thirst Posting - "Go after that with all the gusto of an Indian asking for pictures of Bobs and Vaginie".


----------



## RichardMongler (Aug 9, 2018)

Even more astounding that these morons sometimes have the temerity to attach their real legal names to their social media accounts.

:powerlevel:Funny story from my old job. The guy who did hiring was searching a candidate's digital footprint. After nothing turned up with the guy's name on social media, the recruiter decided to google the email address and came across Mr. Candidate in the comments section openly soliciting sex from a woman who wrote a column seeking advise after her boyfriend knocked both her up and her mother. The guy even had the balls to ask for a threesome.

Some people, man...


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 9, 2018)

I always assume that whenever anyone gets pissed off at me online it's because they want angry sex.  Thirsty bitches be everywhere!


----------



## Lunete (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## OhGoy (Aug 9, 2018)

let's be frank, unless it's part of their profession (along with other exceptions i can't think of), most people that post scantily-dressed pictures of themselves are lolcows

those commentators are still thirsty as fuck, though


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 9, 2018)

Kinda impressed this has not been done already, but my dude you just _started the conversation*™*_


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 9, 2018)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> Kinda impressed this has not been done already, but my dude you just _started the conversation*™*_


I had hoped to have this in Community Watch, but OP wasn't up to standards.
I'll see what I can do to improve it!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 9, 2018)

>tfw when no thirsty broads on instagram leave creepy comments on your gym pics.
 It hurts just a little bit, like why do I even lift?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 9, 2018)

Im always baffled by The sit on my face ones.

I doubt someone would find that hot. It just makes you look like a desperate faggot.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 9, 2018)

Like what do these guys expect? Some girl is going to fly out to where he lives and ride him til he bursts because he made some catcall?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 9, 2018)

Now I know (from listening to Dick Masterson) that being a pickup artist is a numbers game more than anything else.  However, when people thristpost on social media, they're basically missing the point for multiple reasons:

1. There's a good chance you're not in the same country as the "girl" posting pics, let alone the same state

2. The pictures provided could be old, and the "chick" in question is fat or just not as tight as she used to be now

3. The likelihood that the person you're hitting on is actually the person in the picture, let alone a girl, is slim to none.

4. Somebody also pointed out that posting shit like that under your real actual name or any e-mail address tied to you in any way is just fucking dumb.  So is most of the regular shit that people post on FB on a daily basis, but shit is especially stupid.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 9, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Im always baffled by The sit on my face ones.
> 
> I doubt someone would find that hot. It just makes you look like a desperate faggot.


...unless your name is "ricky berwick"



Spoiler: if he asked a woman to sit on his face, she'd be right over


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 9, 2018)

Thirst is the yang to thottery's yin. God speed. I look forward to the results of this thread


----------



## unfathomable (Aug 9, 2018)

I like to think they know full well they wont get a response, they just like being lewd for lewdities sake. And it's not like these thots don't deserve the pathetic desperate posts anyways, that's why they post the pictures.

It's a dopamine rush for both parties. Fortunately I make money on this betaness from men. "I would buy your panties" Yeah... they really do. Socks too. And even more pathetic things like toenail clippings and used condoms if they're especially eccentric.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 9, 2018)

unfathomable said:


> Fortunately I make money on this betaness from men. "I would buy your panties" Yeah... they really do. Socks too. And even more pathetic things like toenail clippings and used condoms if they're especially eccentric.



People buy your used underwear?

How much are they willing to pay?


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 9, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> People buy your used underwear?
> 
> How much are they willing to pay?





Spoiler: The answer



https://pantydeal.com/pages/sell-used-panties
$200 and up.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 9, 2018)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> Spoiler: The answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck, pretty girls really have it easy in this world.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 9, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Holy fuck, pretty girls really have it easy in this world.


I remember seeing an old HBO Real Sex special on this, at least I think it was this was 15ish years ago. The girl interviewed about her panty selling and whatnot wasn't super attractive ( pretty cute if I recall) she was just willing to fill the kink niche for these dudes. One thing she did to give panties that authentic "used" look was to stain the lining with Tabasco sauce and then wash the hell out of them. She'd wear the panties for maybe a few hours and then into the mail they went.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 9, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Holy fuck, pretty girls really have it easy in this world.


You can sell them anonymously in some markets, so you don't need to be necessarily a thot to make it. The only real obstacle is how comfortable you are with the idea of some perv sniffing where your genitals used to be. 
So, all you need is keep down there relatively clean and smooth.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 9, 2018)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> Spoiler: The answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's interesting. Anybody could wear panties, claim to be someone attractive, and then sell those panties at a premium; what stops the market from getting flooded? Is demand really that high? Scary thought.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 9, 2018)

Still more people sharing their thirst and fetishes in the comments.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 9, 2018)

ConcernedAnon said:


> That's interesting. Anybody could wear panties, claim to be someone attractive, and then sell those panties at a premium; what stops the market from getting flooded? Is demand really that high? Scary thought.


Sometimes you don't even need that.


----------



## Commander X (Aug 9, 2018)

My favorites include the obviously thirsty fellows who couch their desire in shouting from the e-rooftops about how they are down with respecting m'ladies in body positive, sensitive ways. Whether they actually believe it or are just making the pose, it's just sad.






Body positive social media post or page ripped from a serial killer's journal? You make the call.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 9, 2018)

Commander X said:


> My favorites include the obviously thirsty fellows who couch their desire in shouting from the e-rooftops about how they are down with respecting m'ladies in body positive, sensitive ways. Whether they actually believe it or are just making the pose, it's just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised of how many Thirsty guys/Nice Guys/incels crossovers you can find.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 9, 2018)

Commander X said:


> My favorites include the obviously thirsty fellows who couch their desire in shouting from the e-rooftops about how they are down with respecting m'ladies in body positive, sensitive ways. Whether they actually believe it or are just making the pose, it's just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why but every time some thirsty  calls a woman a goddess I really want to slap them. Do any women actually like being called that?


----------



## Commander X (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh, a familiar face in these parts.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Aug 9, 2018)

Why isn't this in community watch?*https://kiwifarms.net/members/heinrich-himmler.20913/*


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 9, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> You'd be surprised of how many Thirsty guys/Nice Guys/incels crossovers you can find.


It won't take long until this thread cross over with the Indian People one.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 9, 2018)

Stoned Alex Jones said:


> Why isn't this in community watch?


OP wasn't up to standard, I'm trying to improve it so it can be moved.


----------



## Draza (Aug 9, 2018)

The insanity of fucking simps being thristy to a bunch of thots on social media can be hilarious at most times then sad sometimes. Do they really expect these girls to respond back to their pathetically desperate posts with open arms and smiles? It was funny at first, but now it becoming more sad and pathetic with each creepy and desperate post they make. FFS, when will it end already?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 9, 2018)

Ratko_falco said:


> The insanity of fucking simps being thristy to a bunch of thots on social media can be hilarious at most times then sad sometimes. Do they really expect these girls to respond back to their pathetically desperate posts with open arms and smiles? It was funny at first, but now it becoming more sad and pathetic with each creepy and desperate post they make. FFS, when will it end already?


Honestly it was all down hill after the legendary _*BITCH LASAGNA*_. The rest of these dudes need to pack it in, there is no topping it.


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 9, 2018)

Ban thirst, CUT THE POWER LINES (of the homes of thirsty people).

The only way for thot patrol to be successful is to destroy the thot's main source of power.
By relentlessly bullying these "men".


Commander X said:


> Oh, a familiar face in these parts.


dat weak chin.


----------



## Cosmos (Aug 9, 2018)

How has nobody posted this absolute legend yet?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 9, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> How has nobody posted this absolute legend yet?
> 
> Anyone else thinks he looks like Wart from the Sword and the Stone
> View attachment 515336


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 9, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I don't know why but every time some thirsty  calls a woman a goddess I really want to slap them. Do any women actually like being called that?



I'd take a wild guess and say no.
That in itself, is one of the things that can make you spot a nice guy, almost immediately.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 9, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> I'd take a wild guess and say no.
> That in itself, is one of the things that can make you spot a nice guy, almost immediately.


You need to be really insecure or narcissist to hear some creepy dude calling you things and not calling the cops.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 9, 2018)

For every Instagram model, there's always a thousand thirsty creepers. 
      



FierceBrosnan said:


> I don't know why but every time some thirsty  calls a woman a goddess I really want to slap them. Do any women actually like being called that?


Probably the findommes, but that's a (slightly) different story.


----------



## QU 734 (Aug 9, 2018)

unfathomable said:


> toenail clippings and used condoms



Your clone is gonna get raped.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 10, 2018)

Boys will be boys.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 10, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> Boys will be boys.


Yep, and thirsty faggots will be thirsty faggots.

More content



 



BONUS 
Thirsty chats and roleplays


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 10, 2018)

Wtf is wrong with her ass?


----------



## Draza (Aug 10, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Wtf is wrong with her ass?


Plastic surgery for thots needing attention for pathetic simps on the internet.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 12, 2018)

Again, thanks for sharing your sitting/scat fetishes


 



That's the right advice for those creepy faggots


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 19, 2018)

Lolcow crossover with Gloria Tesch!


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 20, 2018)

This thread is thotful


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 29, 2018)

And these guys wonder why they're fapping to girls on Instagram instead of getting laid.


----------

